# another one



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

is this a terrestrial or true aquarium plant?
Thanks, so most of the LFS have many plants with no names or common names it makes it really hard to know what is what


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Hemigraphis repanda_. Not aquatic.


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

that's what I thought
The few LFS's here sell plants without a proper name and since I am 100 miles from home I can't look them up before buying, frustrating.
Thanks


----------

